# New little one...M or F?



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Ok so the more I've been working at my new job, the more I'm realizing that they don't take great care of their ratties.
They use a rack system for their rats...they have 3 large racks of ratties that are always kept really clean & nice...while I don't really like racks, these are big & all of the ratties are healthy.
What I didn't realize was further in the back of the room are some tiny racks [like the size of small cat litter pans] that also contain rats [i thought these were mice racks]...I pulled out each of the trays to see the ratties & I noticed they each had like 3 or 4 adult males...possibly stud males? Well pulled out the bottom tray & again there were 4 huge males & huddled in the corner was this teeny pitiful looking naked rattie...

My work is pretty chill, if I want a critter or supplies, I just write it on my own card that is kept on file & they take whatever I have on it & just deduct it from my paycheque...so I ended up taking this poor rattie...hes pretty thin, I can feel all his bones & he has quite a few scratches on him.
He has to be about 3weeks? My hands are small, but hes about the size of a cigarette carton...smaller than my new baby boy, Banshee. Hes REALLY tiny.
I also notice he doesn't really have any um testicles...but I believe hes male as there are no nipples & looks like he has a penis? If you all could please clarify from the pic...I HOPE he is NOT a she!!!! 

If it is a girl, then I will have to figure something out, I just couldn't leave the poor thing, after losing Eddie I didn't want anymore but it was almost like an instant gut reaction...its hard working somewhere like this...I kinda expected their ratties to not be in the best care as their main focus area are reptiles & birds...the mice are even worse, from day 1 I saw one of the mice racks & it is SO overcrowded & they are all desperately trying to escape!
But...this is my job & I need the paycheque...maybe once I have been working there a while I can try to improve the conditions...the owners are really nice...so we'll see.

The baby...

























Boy or girl? [sorry its not a good pic, he wouldn't hold still]

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

The pic is kind of blurry, but it actually looks more like a she to me.. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katlovesaandw (Feb 10, 2013)

Yep...looks more like my girls than the boys. And it appears to be a double rex and lost the hair but is getting it back. We had 5 of those in our batch. Poor little thing. That age, you should see testicles of some sort.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Really? Eeek. It really looks like he as a penis...not to be crude or anything, but it sticks out...like my 2 naked boys. Its the fact there are no testicles...but I've not had a rattie THIS tiny before, he looks like he should still be with mama...so I thought maybe he hasn't developed them yet.
& I can't see any nipples which should be obvious on a naked, right?


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

It definitely looks like a girl--not only is she missing testicles, but there isn't even a lump where they should be. Some girls have larger vaginal lips that stick out further. If it's still very young you don't have to worry about it yet, but I'd take it to the vet if you can to triple check on that and I'd say get her spayed if you want her living with your boys. Poor thing, though. She does look super tiny.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

The distance between the tail and genitals is really short though... hmmm... that's a hard call.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

It _does _look like a girl to me... but I agree, nipples _should _be visible. Then again, nipples are visible on my girls because they have obvious fur-less patches where their nipples are... so that could make it harder to tell if a hairless has nipples or not. I have no experience with hairless rats, though, so someone else will be able to give you better information. In addition, when my boys were a bit older than that, they looked very girly down there, so maybe there's a chance of it being male...

S/he's a little cutie either way! I'm glad you'll be giving this rattie a good home.  Any idea what you'll do if it turns out to be female?


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Young, young girls don't always have obvious nipples. My 7 week old girl still doesn't have nipples showing, and my 4 month old just got her nipples in when she hit about 12 weeks so I wouldn't count on the nipples being an obvious factor in the equation.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeh I was convinced it was a boy! Everything looks right to me except the missing testicles! I really can't see any nipples I've checked over & over...poor thing is probably terrified now lol. Don't worry I haven't put 'it' (feel bad saying that) in with any of my other rats. He/she is resting in its own cage. I will mix a bit of formula with its food. Like I said if its a girl I will figure something out...I want to know for sure on the gender, then go from there! Don't worry I won't take her back...not happening!!


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

If you could get a clearer picture I would feel more comfortable saying female or male, because to me it looks like there is odd shape-ish going on between the anus and urinary tract...if that makes sense....haha hope you figure it out soon!


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah I vote girl.


----------



## Imthemomma (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks like a girl to me. I know my naked female's dangly parts stick out . As for nipples. They were just teeny tiny little dots when she was younger. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Definally a girl.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

That thing you think is a penis is actually a clitoris.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Lol oh really? Ah...guess I have some planning/decisions to make then! No matter what she will be safe & loved. I will see if anything changes/develops in the next couple weeks...she has to be quarantined anyway. Then I will decide what I should do. I don't regret bringing her home, she obviously would have ended up pregnant left with those huge males.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

If anybody on here is in my area (I'm in Northern California) & has females & would be interested...send me a PM. I am not making any decisions yet of course...but if for whatever reason I can't keep her I would rather she be adopted by someone on here so I can see updates & of course knowing she is in the best home possible. But, like I said I won't be making any decisions just yet


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

I wish you were a little higher up, I would just love a hairless (or in her case, likely a dr) but there are none that I can find in OR. She's so adorable. 
Best of luck, whatever your decision may be!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

She really is adorable thats why I'm not going to make any decisions yet...but just putting it out there! I will leave her as she is while shes in quarantine....then will see about getting her to my local exotic vet & look into spaying...we have only 1 exotic vet in my area...its really close to my house...BUT its really expensive. I've taken a guinea-pig there before that I rescued. 
I can see myself getting super attached to her...but if I feel rehoming is best, I'm hoping I can get someone on here to adopt her. I know there are a lot of people who want DR/Hairless ratties but can't seem to find any...but obviously need to be fairly close to me.
But we'll see ....hey you never know, maybe shes one of those critters that are neither gender? *wishful thinking* lol!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Actually typically the part sticking out is her Urethra, unless I failed Anatomy.

sadly I have males, and I really don't need any more rats (plus I've been having a terrible month with All my boys) and I'm in Texas. I know there is a ton of people on here in California and surrounding states towards the north.

And if not, you can just get her spayed which will help prevent mammary tumors later in life


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks! I'm hoping not to have to give her up & would rather get her spayed. I will check other exotic vets, in surrounding areas too.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Here are some more slightly better pics...isn't she friggin ADORABLE? I'm so glad I took her out of that situation...she must have been so scared. Shes pretty curious...but skittish & hasn't ate anything yet =/

Another gender shot...poor baby!









& just some cute captures...shes so dark!


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Yup, definitely female! 
Ugh! You're killing me over here in OR! I want her so badly, lol!! She's BEAUTFUL! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I know...I've already fallen in love, shes def helping me heal over my loss of Eddie...I'm pretty sure I can get her spayed, so long as its not a CRAZY price like $500 or something! I have plenty of old cages since my boys are now in their CN bachelor pad...but would be nice for her to go in with Herman & the youngsters...plus I don't really want to take in another female to keep her company.
Wow this is so unexpected...I could have sworn she was a boy...I know you all are probably thinking 'duh theres no testicles' but as you can see she has a prominant dangly part...LOL


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

She looks just like my Herman & Fester minus the balls lol.


----------



## lilmrspanda (Jun 11, 2012)

To me the cute little thing looks Like a boy but his Male area has not developed so maybe he is actually a young male between 6-15 weeks when i first had bay-lie he looked the same and i had no idea what he was for a few days and then suddenly they dropped like king Kong  and they seem to go missing time to time too but then some days they look overly large and rather funny on his chunky body.....this one is from the first week we had him 








and this one is of him know...


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Panda, baby rats have fairly developed balls even at 3 weeks. I am positive that the little hairless baby is a girl.


----------



## lilmrspanda (Jun 11, 2012)

Actually I have just looked It up and your right Korra it dose look like its a she...mine was a late bloomer lol x


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, it's very obvious at 3 weeks if they are male or female. Boy were my boys at 3 weeks huge. There was no mistaking them for females.

Though honestly, to me, the spacing between her parts looks right for a female. My boys have always had spacings Way bigger then that, and her spacing is actually very small (plus there are 2, well, holes instead of 1 on a male).


----------



## lilmrspanda (Jun 11, 2012)

Shes very cute that's for sure


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

lilmrspanda said:


> Actually I have just looked It up and your right Korra it dose look like its a she...mine was a late bloomer lol x


My boys were late bloomers as well... even now, they're fairly small... At first, I thought the breeder had given me two girls instead of boys, haha. I made a thread about their small -cough- size recently. To the untrained eye, my boys were very girlish at a young age.

Anyways, THOSE EARS!! <33 She's such a cutie! Hairless dumbos always look like they have massive ears! Especially as babies... So cute!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeh the second genital pic isn't very good as its a downwards view, its just not as blurry as the first.
Looking at pics online didn't help much...to me she could still be either [am just going to refer to it as she for now seeing as most of you are leaning towards female] most showed the males not having anything for a while. If I could see nipples that would help! But I really don't!
I guess only time will tell! & thanks everyone


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

& her being 3 weeks was just a guess, I really have no idea of her age...she is REALLY tiny tho & shes not eaten anything yet...I have given her Oxbow mixed with formula & she hasn't touched it.


----------



## Lyndseyr (Feb 16, 2013)

Omg those ears are killin me lol


----------

